
WeKan: Open-Source Meteor Kanban - based2
https://wekan.io/
======
ThePhysicist
I recently built a Kanban board for Github using react:

[https://adewes.github.io/gitboard](https://adewes.github.io/gitboard)

It's fully client-side and doesn't require a server or giving a third party
access to your Github account, and it's open-source.

------
ngmaloney
Aesthetically, the app looks great. Is it normal for there to be zero test
coverage in a meteor app? That concerns me. I did see this thread in the issue
tracker:
[https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/467](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/issues/467)

~~~
alanning
Initially Meteor didn't have any support for testing apps. Since it has always
had support for testing packages, teams generally had to split their app up
into several private packages to allow for testing (with benefits to
modularity too).

The Velocity project [1] was started to address this issue and now supports
testing apps with Jasmine, Cucumber, and Mocha. There are also individual
testing frameworks for Meteor apps such as Nightwatch (now StarryNight).

Even with Velocity, testing a Meteor app is not as easy to set up as testing a
Rails app so I would guess most teams don't make it a priority unless they are
going into production.

Packages, however, are another story and my impression is that all of the most
popular packages [2] have fairly extensive test suites.

1\. [http://velocity.meteor.com](http://velocity.meteor.com) 2\.
[https://atmospherejs.com/packages/most-
used](https://atmospherejs.com/packages/most-used)

~~~
Touche
> Initially Meteor didn't have any support for testing apps.

I don't understand what this means... why do you need a framework to "support"
testing. Can't you just... write a test using QUnit or Mocha or Tape or
whatever you like?

~~~
jimbobimbo
The framework can make or break your testing. If it's very hard or impossible
to mock parts of the framework, your testing will be significantly hindered.

------
medlazik
I've been looking for an on-premise Trello for months and WeKan seems to be
the best option for now. How would you guys feel about deploying such a
project for 300 people? Too soon?

~~~
kentonv
I've been using Wekan daily for a while now and I'd say it's pretty solid.

I hope you'll also consider running Wekan on top of Sandstorm (I'm the lead
developer of Sandstorm). Wekan's developer is a fan of Sandstorm, as you can
see here:

[https://discuss.wekan.io/t/support-exclusively-
sandstorm/135](https://discuss.wekan.io/t/support-exclusively-sandstorm/135)

You might find some other apps you'd like to run on-prem. :)
[https://apps.sandstorm.io](https://apps.sandstorm.io)

~~~
medlazik
I've used Sandstorm when I tried Wekan but didn't really take the time to look
into it, couldn't find anything about ldap integration with either Sandstorm
or Wekan.

Now I've just read a bit more about it and a centralized app portal sure looks
very interesting. I'll contact you guys in the next few weeks for your
"Sandstorm + Business" offerings ;)

------
hatsix
Am I missing the 'kanban' part? This just looks like a Trello clone to me.

Is there anything actually relating to kanban built in? Like limiting the # of
items, tracking cycle time, etc?

I can't find ANY settings anywhere.

Also, I can't figure out what a 'Grain' is. I think it might be a 'Board', but
when I click on an App, it loads a page w/ boards, that isn't the same page as
'Grains'

So, no tests, no documentation, no settings, so kanban-specific features.

~~~
detaro
The Grain/App thing isn't from Wekan, but from Sandstorm.io which they use for
the demo. A "grain" in sandstorm-terminology is an instance of an app (e.g.
Wekan) on a sandstorm.io server.

------
djmashko2
I wonder if Maxime has considered using the newly announced Meteor-Electron
project to package this as a desktop app - I am really in the market for a
simple, open source task tracker that I can run as a desktop app so that I can
alt-tab and similar.

~~~
joeyspn
A simple wrapper like nativefier should suffice...

[https://github.com/jiahaog/nativefier](https://github.com/jiahaog/nativefier)

------
mattbee
I love WeKan - we use at at Bytemark (www.bytemark.co.uk) for our internal to-
do board - high level project tracking across the company with 28 staff.

------
SNvD7vEJ
Excellent work.

But why does the browser history get so polluted?

(Every click in the app seems to add an entry in the browser history.)

~~~
teen
noticed this as well. super cool demo though.

------
based2
src: [http://korben.info/wekan-un-clone-de-trello-a-heberger-
vous-...](http://korben.info/wekan-un-clone-de-trello-a-heberger-vous-
meme.html)

------
the_common_man
Took me a while to find this but [https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Install-
and-Update](https://github.com/wekan/wekan/wiki/Install-and-Update) contains
the instructions to install

------
neil_s
I can't seem to scroll the homepage.

Latest stable Chrome. Windows 10. Touch screen. Scrolling using mouse
scrollwheel as well as trackpad gesture.

~~~
kentonv
There's nothing on the homepage under the screenshot. I think it just doesn't
scroll.

------
smashed
Awesome work. Contrats to all the team involved.

------
xuesj
It's a nice tools for dev and project management.I will try it at our team.

------
teen
Awesome project, as a total aside, isn't there an issue with using Trello's
name on your site?

~~~
Buttons840
Why would referring to Trello by its name be illegal? They do not make any
false statements!wnts about Trello.

